# Dr Pepper with Sugar



## Edward (Jul 3, 2010)

The Houston Chronicle is reporting that Dr Pepper, in honor of its 125th anniversary, will, for a limited time, be offering the beverage with real sugar over a broader area. (The Dublin and Temple, TX, bottlers have been offering that formula in their distribution areas, now others will be able to use this healthy ingredient in their recipes.)

Back for holiday: sugar Dr Pepper and 'I'm a Pepper' | Business | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Andres (Jul 3, 2010)

I had limited edition Mt Dew with real sugar the other day and it tasted significantly different. I preferred the regular version.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 3, 2010)

The local mexican stores in our area always have glass liters of coke that are made with real sugar. They are, In my humble opinion, significantly better and I try to get them whenever possible. The dr. pepper sounds good too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 3, 2010)

Dublin Dr. Pepper is without doubt the best Dr. Pepper in the country right now. Of course, when I was growing up it all tasted like that.

The switch from sucrose as a sweetener to HFC is the real reason that the 'New' Coke was done. Give people a different taste and then when the outcry for the original comes you can introduce it with HFC and most folks will not sense the taste difference. Some did.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jul 3, 2010)

High Fructose Corn Syrup is of the devil and a product of gov't subsidies. It overtaxes your liver. Go Sucrose!!


----------

